# Wir sollten eine Datenbasis haben, auf die wir zurückgreifen können



## Philipp_Austria

Hi,

Ich würde gern den Satz

"Wir sollten eine Datenbasis [...] haben, auf die wir zurückgreifen können, wenn wir unsere Positionen vertreten und andere von unseren Werten überzeugen wollen"

übersetzen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob folgender Versuch korrekt ist und natürlich klingt:

"We should have a database of arguments and positions to which we could revert to,
  when we try to promote our positions and convince others of our values."

Vielen Dank!


----------



## elroy

"Database" sounds really weird to me in English in this context.

Preliminary suggestion:

_We should have a (running) list of arguments that we can use when we need to defend our positions or convince others to adopt our values. 
_
"Running list" means you can add to it if you need to.


----------



## Philipp_Austria

Ich suche nach einer Fomulierung, die das
"auf die wir zurückgreifen können, wenn" beinhaltet.

ist " to which we could revert to, when" im genannten Kontext grammatikalisch korrekt?


----------



## elroy

You can say "that we can refer to."  

"Revert" doesn't work.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> You can say "*that *we can refer to."
> 
> "Revert" doesn't work.


I have problems with _that_ rather than_ which_. The logic of the German relative clause is non-restrictive.


----------



## elroy

In that case, you can say "to refer to."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> In that case, you can say "to refer to."


I like that better.

or _to which we can refer_ (without _to _at the end).


----------



## elroy

"To which we can refer" is needlessly clunky.  Such forms are generally only supported by those who erroneously claim prepositions in English must always be followed by their object.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "To which we can refer" is needlessly clunky.  Such forms are generally only supported by those who erroneously claim prepositions in English must always be followed by their object.


That is matter of style and not of grammar. Others might say that your suggestion is "needlessly colloquial". But never mind.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "Database" sounds really weird to me in English in this context.


I agree. _Database_ corresponds to German _Datenbank_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> That is matter of style and not of grammar.


 I never said it was a grammar issue. 


berndf said:


> Others might say that your suggestion is "needlessly colloquial".


 And they would be wrong.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> And they would be wrong.


On par with your verdict, I should say.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> On par with your verdict, I should say.


----------



## Dan2

Philipp_Austria said:


> to which we could revert to,





Philipp_Austria said:


> ist " to which we could revert to, when" im genannten Kontext grammatikalisch korrekt?


No. It's important to understand that the preposition ("to" in this case) can stand at the beginning of the phrase or at the end, but not in both positions.


elroy said:


> You can say "that we can refer to."


How about "fall back on" rather than "refer to" for "zurückgreifen"?



berndf said:


> The logic of the German relative clause is non-restrictive.


Can you say a few words about why you see it that way?  Restrictive might be paraphrased as
_- We should have some arguments...
- What kind of arguments?
- Arguments that we can fall back on if..._
while non-restrictive would be interpreted as
_We should have some arguments.  And we can fall back on those arguments if..._
I find the first (the restrictive) more reasonable, even while not rejecting the second.



elroy said:


> "To which we can refer" is needlessly clunky. Such forms are generally only supported by those who erroneously claim prepositions in English must always be followed by their object.


I certainly don't support that claim but I find "preposition + which/whom" appropriate in some contexts.  Here I'd say "that we can fall back on".


----------



## elroy

I don't think the meaning is "fall back on."  I know that's a tempting idea because of the "zurück-", but German often uses "zurückgreifen" more generally, which I believe is the case here.


----------



## Philipp_Austria

Dan2 said:


> How about "fall back on" rather than "refer to" for "zurückgreifen"?


ja, das hört sich gut an.
Wäre folgende Formulierung dann grammatikalisch korrekt:
"We should have a systematic database of arguments and positions that we can fall back on when we are promoting our positions"?


(Database klingt vielleicht eigenartig, es handelt sich aber tatsächlich um eine Datenbank, in der argumentative Kurztexte gespeichert werden.)


----------



## berndf

Dan2 said:


> Can you say a few words about why you see it that way? Restrictive might be paraphrased as
> _- We should have some arguments...
> - What kind of arguments?
> - Arguments that we can fall back on if..._
> while non-restrictive would be interpreted as
> _We should have some arguments. And we can fall back on those arguments if..._
> I find the first (the restrictive) more reasonable, even while not rejecting the second.


The problem is that German does not have this formal distinction between restrictive and non-restrictive relative clauses as it exists in English and it is a matter of personal interpretation. All I can really offer as evidence is this one native speaker's intuition. Maybe other native speakers want to comment.

I think what decided the interpretation for me is the way the original sentence is shortened in the OP: It shows that Pilipp understands _die_ to be feminine singular and not plural, referring to _Datenbasis_ and not to _Argumente_.


----------



## elroy

Philipp_Austria said:


> "We should have a systematic database of arguments and positions that we can fall back on when we are promoting our positions"


 What is a "systematic database"? 

The sentence sounds like Denglish to me.


----------



## Philipp_Austria

elroy said:


> What is a "systematic database"?


Mit "database" soll einfach "Datenbank" gemeint sein.
Es geht um ein spezielles Projekt, in dem kurze Texte gesammelt und systematisch in einer elektronischen Datenbank gespeichert werden sollen. 
Die Texte stellen Statements dar, die in Diskussionen als Argumente verwendet werden können.

Auf deutsch würde ich sagen:
"Wir brauchen eine Datenbank von Argumenten"
Erscheint dir das in dem Kontext immer noch denglisch?

(Ich würde "Datenbank" außerhalb dieses ebenfalls Kontextes nicht verwenden)


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> What is a "systematic database"?


Assuming we are talking IT here, I would understand it as a structured database supported by classifications and keywords rather than an unstructured collection of texts supported by a free text analysis and search tool like Lucene.

Crossed with Philipp's post above.


----------



## elroy

I think I might say something like "systematically indexed."


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I think I might say something like "systematically indexed."


After having read Philipp's most recent post, I am not so sure any more. Doing something _systematisch_ can (at least in colloquial language) also mean that you do it _routinely_, contrasting with _occasionally_. And I wonder if this is what he wants to express.



Philipp_Austria said:


> systematisch in einer elektronischen Datenbank gespeichert


Was unterscheidet für dich _systematisches_ von _unsystemarmtischem_ Speichern?


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> [...] Doing something _systematisch_ can (at least in colloquial language) also mean that you do it _routinely_, contrasting with _occasionally_. And I wonder if this is what he wants to express.



Das befürchte ich auch. 'Systematisch' wird im Deutschen gerne als 'catch-it-all' Floskel angewandt. Im gegebenen Kontext wird damit oft ein konsequenter und kontinuierlicher Arbeitsvorgang angedeutet, im Gegensatz zu einer einmaligen Erstellung einer Argumentationsliste, die meist bei Ferstigstellung bereits unbrauchbar ist, da sich Ziele der Partei/des Unternehmens/etc. und Marketingstrategien an das sich verändernde Umfeld angepasst haben.
Technisch betrachtet wird sich das wohl eher in Richtung Knowledge base bewegen, statt in Richtung einer für diesen Zweck recht unflexiblen Datenbank.

Techno-linguistisch ist "systematische Datenbank" eigentlich eine Tautologie, denn hinter jeder Datenbank steckt eine Struktur und ein System. Wenn nicht, ist es keine Datenbank sonder ein Haufen an unbekannten Daten, die von einer search engine nach gewissen Kriterien durchsucht werden (z.B. die rohen Daten des zugreifbaren Internets)


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Techno-linguistisch ist "systematische Datenbank" eigentlich eine Tautologie, denn hinter jeder Datenbank steckt eine Struktur und ein System.


Normalerweise schon. Im Ausgangssatz stand aber _Datenbasis_ was auch unstrukturierte Textdateien einschließt. Und es gibt eine gewisse Mode in einzelnen Branchen, gerade im BI-Bereich, statt alles in Datenbanktabellen zu überführen, einfach mit unstrukturierten Dokumentenarchiven zu arbeiten und die mit Freitextrecherchesystemen zu analysieren.


----------



## elroy

How about_ 

We should generate, and systematically update and expand, a repository of arguments to refer to when we need to defend our positions or convince others to adopt our values. _


----------



## Dan2

berndf said:


> The problem is that German does not have this formal distinction between restrictive and non-restrictive relative clauses as it exists in English


Weiß ich schon.  Das ist doch ein Problem, das man sehr einfach beheben könnte:

Der Schimpanse, der sehr klug ist, kann einfache Handwerkzeuge verwenden.
vs.
Der Schimpanse der sehr klug ist(,) kann einfache Handwerkzeuge verwenden.

Würdet Ihr diese Unterscheidung nicht gerne zur Verfügung haben?  (Wann kommt die nächste Rechtschreibreform?...)


----------



## berndf

Nein. Zum einen, weil das Komma im Deutschen anders funktioniert als im Englischen und zum anderen, weil es die Unterscheidung nicht grammatikalisiert ist. Du kannst nicht durch die Rechtschreibung eine Unterscheidung einführen, die es konzeptionell in der gesprochen Sprache nicht gibt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Zum einen, weil das Komma im Deutschen anders funktioniert als im Englischen


 That's a circular argument.  Dan is suggesting that it should be used differently. 


berndf said:


> zum anderen, weil es die Unterscheidung nicht grammatikalisiert ist.


 You mean because you don't have two different relative pronouns (like "that" and "which")?  Why would that preclude the change Dan is suggesting?  In fact, it would seem to be that _gerade deswegen _bietet sich Dans Vorschlag an.  The comma would serve the disambiguating function that other elements cannot. 


berndf said:


> eine Unterscheidung, die es konzeptionell in der gesprochen Sprache nicht gibt.


 Wieso nicht?  

1. Im Bücherschrank stehen mehrere rote Bücher. Eins davon steht im untersten Regal. *Ich möchte das rote Buch, das im untersten Regal steht.* (restrictive)

2. Im Bücherschrank steht nur ein rotes Buch, das im untersten Regal steht. *Ich möchte das rote Buch, das im untersten Regal steht.* (non-restrictive) 

Das sind doch zwei ganz klar voneinander abgrenzbare Situationen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Deutscher nicht in der Lage ist, das Konzept des Unterschieds zu begreifen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> That's a circular argument. Dan is suggesting that it should be used differently.


Not really, because the comma has a function as clause separator you cannot ignore just because on an ad hoc basis. The execption for _und_ and _oder_ are already annoying enough and we don't want more if those.


elroy said:


> Wieso nicht?


Weil das nun mal so ist. Die beiden Sätze sind vollkommen identisch. Wenn dich die Sprache nicht dazu zwingt, die Unterscheidung systematisch zu treffen, machst Du dir darüber auch kein Hirn, wo die Unterscheidung in 99.9% der Fälle eh keine praktischen Konsequenzen hat. Wenn du von Anfang an weißt, dass es im untersten Regal steht, ist es irrelevant, ob in den anderen Regalen auch rote Bücher stehen; du wirst nur im untersten Regal überhaupt suchen. Wenn du es trotzdem explizit als restriktiv markieren willst, sagst du so was wie "Gibst Du mir bitte da rote Buch? Das da im untersten Regal."

Das mit dem _that_ und _which_ müssen wir genauso mühsam im Englischen lernen wie, ob man simple present oder present continuous verwendet.


----------



## Kajjo

Dan2 said:


> Der Schimpanse, der sehr klug ist, kann einfache Handwerkzeuge verwenden.
> vs.
> Der Schimpanse der sehr klug ist(,) kann einfache Handwerkzeuge verwenden.


In German those sentences are identical and I do not see what you might wish to express here. 



Philipp_Austria said:


> Wir sollten eine Datenbasis [...] haben,


Back to the original topic: I understand "Datenbasis" as "collection of facts": We should have all kinds of numbers, statistics, facts ready to use if need should arise to provide evidence or support to what we claim.

A "Datenbasis" is not a "database", and "Daten" are no "arguments".


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> In German those sentences are identical and I do not see what you might wish to express here.


 In the nonrestrictive sentence, all chimpanzees are intelligent and can use basic tools (here "the chimpanzee" is used generically, as a _Gattung_).  In the restrictive sentence, only one specific chimpanzee is intelligent and can use basic tools.  These sentences are worlds apart in English. 


Kajjo said:


> A "Datenbasis" is not a "database", and "Daten" are no "arguments".


 What do you think of my suggestion in #25 ("repository of arguments")?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> In the nonrestrictive sentence, all chimpanzees are intelligent and can use basic tools (here "the chimpanzee" is used generically, as a _Gattung_). In the restrictive sentence, only one specific chimpanzee is intelligent and can use basic tools. These sentences are worlds apart in English.


Ah, I see. These two semantic possibilities exist of course, independent of the language. However, the comma does not distinguish the meaning and I really so no option to do this properly in German, not even with changing the rules. The comma is just not felt that way.

restrictive:

_Ein Schimpanse, der (besonders) klug ist, kann einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
(Nur) solche Schimpansen, die (besonders) klug sind, können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
Diejenigen Schimpansen, die (besonders) klug sind, können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
Besonders kluge Schimpansen können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden._

general:

_Schimpansen sind klug und können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
Schimpansen, eine sehr kluge Tierart, können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden._


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> What do you think of my suggestion in #25 ("repository of arguments")?


"Datenbasis" means a collection of facts, not of arguments. The facts might be used to support arguments and claims.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> In German those sentences are identical and I do not see what you might wish to express here.


@Dan2 , @elroy: You see what I mean? We don't think tgat we are missing anything. If your language forces you to make a distinction then it is the most natural thing in the world to think in this category. But there this doesn't mean it has to be like this.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> A "Datenbasis" is not a "database", and "Daten" are no "arguments".





elroy said:


> What do you think of my suggestion in #25 ("repository of arguments")?


Philipp has in the meantime (#16) clarified that he really meant a _database/Datenbank_.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Philipp has in the meantime (#16) clarified that he really meant a _database/Datenbank_.





elroy said:


> What do you think of my suggestion in #25 ("repository of arguments")?


OK, in this case, Elroy's suggestion fits quite well.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> OK, in this case, Elroy's suggestion fits quite well.


I am confused. I would draw the opposite conclusion.


----------



## Kajjo

Philipp_Austria said:


> es handelt sich aber tatsächlich um eine Datenbank, in der argumentative Kurztexte gespeichert werden.


Das Zitat stammt aus #16. Es handelt sich bei der sogenannten Datenbank also um eine Sammlung von Kurztexten oder Textbausteinen, die als Grundlage für Argumente dienen sollen. Ich stelle mir vor, da liegen kurze Text-Absätze parat, die jeweils einen bestimmten logischen Schluss enthalten, eine Statistik wiedergeben oder interpretieren, wesentliche Argumente enthalten oder Stichpunkte zusammenfassen. 

Für mich scheint es sich nicht um eine Datenbank im engeren IT-Sinne zu handeln, sondern die IT-mäßige Darstellung ist völlig egal. Es geht um eine Sammlung von Kurztexten. Dafür würde ich "repository of arguments" gar nicht so schlecht finden, aber besser wäre vielleicht "collection/repository of facts", wie ich bereits in #30 vorschlug.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> restrictive:
> 
> _Ein Schimpanse, der (besonders) klug ist, kann einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
> (Nur) solche Schimpansen, die (besonders) klug sind, können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
> Diejenigen Schimpansen, die (besonders) klug sind, können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
> Besonders kluge Schimpansen können einfache Werkzeuge verwenden._


 That's not actually what I meant.  I meant that there is one single specific chimpanzee that the speaker is talking about, and the point of the speaker's sentence is that that particular chimpanzee can use basic tools, with the clause about the chimpanzee's intelligence as an additional piece of information.  

The term "nonessential" is also used for "nonrestrictive."  It's like saying, "This chimpanzee - which, by the way, is intelligent - can use basic tools."  We can take out the clause and the core meaning of the sentence would stay intact - which is not the case for restrictive/essential relative clauses.  Another way to look at it is this: With nonrestrictive/nonessential clauses, the listener *already knows* which chimpanzee the speaker is talking about before the speaker uses the clause; with restrictive/essential clauses, the listener *does not know* which chimpanzee the speaker is talking about until the speaker uses the clause.  In the latter case, we can think of the noun and the clause as forming one unit: [the chimpanzee that is intelligent], whereas in the former case [the chimpanzee] and [which is intelligent] are separate units.


Kajjo said:


> s handelt sich bei der sogenannten Datenbank also um eine Sammlung von Kurztexten oder Textbausteinen, die als Grundlage für Argumente dienen sollen. Ich stelle mir vor, da liegen kurze Text-Absätze parat, die jeweils einen bestimmten logischen Schluss enthalten, eine Statistik wiedergeben oder interpretieren, wesentliche Argumente enthalten oder Stichpunkte zusammenfassen.


 Well said.  Based on what Phillip has told us so far, we can't be sure that what he is describing is an actual database.  In English, the use of the term is fairly restricted.  So without further information, it's safer to go with something like "repository," "collection," or even "library" or "arsenal" if you want to get metaphorical.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> es sich nicht um eine Datenbank im engeren IT-Sinne zu handeln


Diese Interpretation erscheint mir sehr schwer mit Philipps Aussage in Einklang zu bringen:


Philipp_Austria said:


> es handelt sich aber tatsächlich um eine Datenbank


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> That's not actually what I meant. I meant that there is one single specific chimpanzee that the speaker is talking about, and the point of the speaker's sentence is that that particular chimpanzee can use basic tools, with the clause about the chimpanzee's intelligence as an additional piece of information.


I see, if a specific chimpanzee is meant, you could say:

_Dieser Schimpanse ist besonders intelligent und kann sogar einfache Werkzeuge benutzen._

A relative clause does not sound idiomatic here and could be misleading.



elroy said:


> which is not the case for restrictive/essential relative clauses.


I don't really understand this concept. Sorry.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> I don't really understand this concept. Sorry.


1) ∀x∈S: R(x)
2) {x|x∈S & R(x)}

In 1) ist R(x) eine nicht-restriktive Relation, d.h. sie beschreibt Eigenschaft, die für alle Elemente von S gibt.
In 2) ist R(x) eine restriktive Relation, d.h. sie definite eine Untermenge von S, nämlich all diejenigen x∈S, für die R(x) gilt.

Anders ausgedrückt, eine nicht-restriktive Relation stellt eine Behauptung über die Elemente einer Menge, während eine restriktive Relation keine Behauptung darstellt, sondern ein Definition einer Untermenge.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> A relative clause does not sound idiomatic here and could be misleading.


 I'm not sure that's the case.  These types of relative clauses are used all the time in German.  Here's an example:

_Der Tierpfleger betreut einen Schimpansen, einen Gorilla und einen Orang-Utan und erzählt den Kindern Dinge über die drei Tiere, mit denen er jeden Tag In Kontakt tritt. Der Schimpanse, der sehr klug ist, kann einfache Werkzeuge verwenden, während der Gorilla...
_
That seems idiomatic to me, no?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _Der Schimpanse, der sehr klug ist, kann einfache Werkzeuge verwenden, während der Gorilla...
> _
> That seems idiomatic to me, no?


No, not really. It's a proper sentence, formally fine and superficially seen even idiomatic. However, this is something like baby-talk and quite indifferent und unclear. It is not clear whether chimpanzees are smart in general or whether this specific individual is smarter than average. Much more idiomatic would be "and". Depending on what you want to say. Adding flavour particles and adverbs would make the semantics mch clearer, too:

_Der/Dieser Schimpanse ist (besonders) klug und kann (sogar) einfache Werkzeuge verwenden.
Schimpansen sind sehr klug und auch dieser hier ist in der Lage, einfache Werkzeuge zu verwenden._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Much more idiomatic would be "and".


Why would that be unidiomatic? I am confused.


Kajjo said:


> This is child's talks


What could possibly be more idiomatic than child's talk?


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Why would that be unidiomatic? I am confused.


Because no one would phrase it that way! The statement is unclear. It's more like intentionally refraining from a proper statement. When talking to children, adults sometimes use such stupid phrasing, don't ask me why. I never understood the sense of baby-talk.

From the sentence you cannot deduce whether all chimps are smart or whether this one is particular smart. Even when talking to children, one would usually explain more clearly like in my examples. Also you would add flavour particles and adverbs to express what is really meant.

I firmly believe, that we rarely use relative clauses that remain unclear. Usually the full sentence makes it very clear whether the statement is restrictive or not.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In 1) ist R(x) eine nicht-restriktive Relation, d.h. sie beschreibt Eigenschaft, die für alle Elemente von S gibt.
> In 2) ist R(x) eine restriktive Relation, d.h. sie definite eine Untermenge von S, nämlich all diejenigen x∈S, für die R(x) gilt.


OK, I understand now. Thanks.

The usage (2) of relative clauses is much more common in German and usages like (1) usually require special intonation. They are common in some sorts of narrative documentaries. 

Anyway, usually context and additional flavour particles define the statement more clearly.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> It is not clear whether chimpanzees are smart in general or whether this specific individual is smarter than average.


I thought the first sentence made the reference clear:

_Der Tierpfleger betreut einen Schimpansen, einen Gorilla und einen Orang-Utan und erzählt den Kindern Dinge über die drei Tiere, mit denen er jeden Tag In Kontakt tritt._


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I thought the first sentence made the reference clear:


No, that is not sufficient. Still it could be that all chimps are smart or that only this one is particular smart. No way to deduce what is meant -- and I really don't know what is meant. This is a strange unclear sentence and that's why I don't call it idiomatic. Of course, the sentence itself is fluently idiomatic, but the semantical phrasing is not.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> The usage (2) of relative clauses is much more common in German and usages like (1) usually require special intonation.


 Do you agree with Bernd (#5) that our example here ("eine Datenbasis, auf die wir zurückgreifen können") is *non*-restrictive?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> The usage (2) of relative clauses is much more common in German and usages like (1) usually require special intonation.


Interesting you should say that. I would say the opposite. I guess that only supports what we've both been saying, namely that you would only use relative clauses, if the difference is not important.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Do you agree with Bernd (#5) that our example here ("eine Datenbasis, auf die wir zurückgreifen können") is *non*-restrictive?


I guess, yes. Still, it is difficult for me to apply Berndf's concept on items in singular and together with prepositions. I can't get my head wrapped around those terms. Maybe it is because I cannot see both possibilities here.

_[Wir brauchen] eine Datenbasis, auf die wir zugreifen dürfen.
[Es gibt viele Autos, aber nur] ein Auto, mit dem ich fahren darf.
[Viele haben mich enttäuscht, aber er ist] ein Mensch, auf den ich mich verlassen kann._

The relative clause describes the reference item. I don't really see a restrictive or non-restrictive property here. I guess you call it non-restrictive.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> I guess that only supports what we've both been saying, namely that you would only use relative clauses, if the difference is not important.


Yes, that might very well be the case, I agree.

The difference is not important if additional elements like context or flavour particles make a clear distinction.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> [Wir brauchen] eine Datenbasis, auf die wir zugreifen dürfen.
> [Es gibt viele Autos, aber nur] ein Auto, mit dem ich fahren darf.
> [Viele haben mich enttäuscht, aber er ist] ein Mensch, auf den ich mich verlassen kann.


 Your second and third examples are actually restrictive. 

In the first sentence, both readings are possible:

<restrictive> Wir brauchen nicht irgendeine Datenbasis sondern konkret eine, auf die wir zurückgreifen dürfen.
<nonrestrictive> Wir brauchen eine Datenbasis. Auf diese Datenbasis (wie auf alle Datenbasen) dürfen wir dann zurückgreifen.

(By the way, whether or not there's a preposition is irrelevant.)


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> <restrictive> Wir brauchen nicht irgendeine Datenbasis sondern konkret eine, auf die wir zurückgreifen dürfen.
> <nonrestrictive> Wir brauchen eine Datenbasis. Auf diese Datenbasis (wie auf alle Datenbasen) dürfen wir dann zurückgreifen.


Also ganz ehrlich, ist diese Unterscheidung wirklich sinnvoll? Ich sehe das wirklich nicht.

Natürlich gibt es theoretisch mehr als eine Datenbasis. Aber gibt es wirklich mehr als eine Datenbasis, von der hier die Rede ist?! Ich glaube, ich scheitere gedanklich daran, dass "∀x∈S: R(x)" wenig Sinn ergibt, wenn die Mächtigkeit von S genau 1 ist. Genau dann ist auch die Unterscheidung von {x|x∈S & R(x)} nicht mehr gehaltvoll.

Eine Datenbasis, auf die wir nicht zugreifen können, ergibt ja auch gar keinen Sinn in diesem Satz. Daher blendet ein normaler Sprecher so etwas doch gleich aus.


berndf said:


> Interesting you should say that. I would say the opposite.


It is quite difficult to create non-restrictive sentences in German that would not much better be expressed with a conjunction like "und/aber". These are mostly narrative statements like in documentaries. Otherwise native speakers nowadays avoid such general relative clauses, I suppose.

_Der Adler, der seit Jahrhunderten ein verbreitetes Wappentier ist, ist vom Ausstreben bedroht. <non-restrictive>
_
Almost all relative clauses nowadays are restrictive -- or it doesn't matter at all. Probably I can agree with Berndf.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> ist diese Unterscheidung wirklich sinnvoll?


 Offensichtlich hielt sie Bernd für sinnvoll genug, um gegen den Übersetzungsvorschlag in #2 einzuwenden mit der Anmerkung, der englische Satz müsse nicht-restriktiv gebildet werden (#5).

Im Englischen ist die Unterscheidung durchaus sinnvoll. 

_We need a repository that we can refer to... _
We need a repository and we need to make sure that we can refer to it when we need to; in other words, it has to be accessible.​_We need a repository, which we can refer to..._
It's understood that the repository would be accessible.  "Which we can refer to" is given as justification for why having a repository would be a good idea.​


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> _We need a repository, which we can refer to..._
> It's understood that the repository would be accessible. "Which we can refer to" is given as justification for why having a repository would be a good idea.


And that's what is meant. However, I stil don't see why "that" ist so much different here. It's only one collection and of course we can access it, if we create it.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> I stil don't see why "that" ist so much different here.


 The sentence with "that" does not imply that any repository would be accessible.  You may feel that the "that" sentence is tautological; others may disagree.  This has to do with the context, what we know about the world, etc. The point remains that the two sentences mean different things.

To give another example:

1.) I want to live in a Western European country where I can enjoy basic human rights.
2.) I want to live in a Western European country, where I can enjoy basic human rights.

You may find #1 tautological if you think that all Western European countries guarantee basic human rights.  Others may disagree.  The point is that in English the comma makes a huge difference as to what the sentence is saying.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> I stil don't see why "that" ist so much different here.


It would make a difference if we had two databases. If you use _that_ as a relative pronoun then the purpose (=looking up arguments) is the characteristic that distinguishes the two databases. You use _which_, if the database you are talking about has already been uniquely identified and you want to supply additional information, in this case why you want to build this database. This is in me understanding the intended proposition of the German statement and that's we I say it is non-restrictive.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> It's only one collection and of course we can access it, if we create it.





berndf said:


> You use _which_, if the database you are talking about has already been uniquely identified


 By the way, these commas are wrong in English, but that's another English-German comma difference.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> The sentence with "that" does not imply that any repository would be accessible.


I simply don't get it.

_Wir brauchen eine Datenbasis, auf die wir zugreifen können, ...
_
Das sagt doch nichts darüber aus, ob es eine solche Datenbasis schon gibt oder nicht. Natürlich könnte man die Nicht-Existenz ausdrücken, aber darum geht es ja hier eigentlich nicht.

_Wir könnten eine Datenbank gebrauchen, auf die wir zugreifen können, ...
_


berndf said:


> It would make a difference if we had two databases.


_A: Wir haben schon so viele Datenbanken!
B: Ja, aber wir brauchen eine, auf die jeder zugreifen kann._

Again, I don't see two possibilities here. It's just a plain statement.

Noch ein Beispiel:

_A: Wir haben zwei Datenbanken. Einerseits DB-A, auf die jeder zugreifen kann, und dann noch DB-B, auf die nur das Controlling Zugriff hat.
B: Ja, und wir brauchen noch eine DB-C, auf die nur unsere Gruppe Zugriff hat.
_
I simply cannot see more than one possibility how to interpret this.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Das sagt doch nichts darüber aus, ob es eine solche Datenbasis schon gibt oder nicht.


 Also die Datenbasis gibt es in jedem Fall nicht, oder? Die müsste erst erstellt werden, darum geht's ja im Satz.

Es geht darum, ob wir ausdrücken wollen, dass:

1.) wir eine bestimmte Art Datenbasis brauchen, nämlich eine uns zugängliche 

oder dass

2.)

a.) wir eine beliebige Datenbasis brauchen 

und dass

b.) die Datenbasis als solche uns zugänglich wäre (weil jede Datenbasis uns zugänglich wäre) 

Im Fall 1 ist der Relativsatz (oder eine Umschreibung davon) für die Kernaussage des Satzes *unentbehrlich*, im Fall 2 nicht. 

Gleiches gilt für mein Beispiel in #58: In Satz 1 geht es um eine bestimmte Art westeuropäisches Land, in Satz 2 geht es um ein beliebiges westeuropäisches Land.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Es geht darum, ob wir ausdrücken wollen, dass:


Sorry, aber da kann ich dir einfach nicht folgen. Die Aussage des Titelsatzes ist absolut eindeutig und unmissverständlich und setzt weder voraus, dass generell alle Datenbanken jedem zugänglich sind noch betont sie, dass ausgerechnet diese Datenbasis zugänglich sein muss. 

_Wir sollten eine Datenbasis haben, auf die wir zurückgreifen können, wenn wir unsere Positionen vertreten.
= Wir sollten eine Datenbasis haben. Wenn wir dann zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt unsere Positionen vertreten müssen, können wir einfach auf diese Sammlung zurückgreifen, anstatt jedes Mal erneut alle Textbausteine zu formulieren.

Wir sollten eine Sammlung von Textbausteinen haben, auf die wir zugreifen können.
= Wir sollten eine Sammlung von Textbausteinen haben, um effizienter antworten zu können.
_


elroy said:


> 1.) I want to live in a Western European country where I can enjoy basic human rights.
> 2.) I want to live in a Western European country, where I can enjoy basic human rights.


I can see the two possibilities in English and trust your interpretation. I don't fluently read the distinction, though. Again, in German we would typically not use a relative clause with such ambiguity, but rephrase to make the statement clear.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Wir sollten eine Datenbasis haben, auf die wir zurückgreifen können, wenn wir unsere Positionen vertreten.
> = Wir sollten eine Datenbasis haben. Wenn wir dann zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt unsere Positionen vertreten müssen, können wir einfach auf diese Sammlung zurückgreifen, anstatt jedes Mal erneut alle Textbausteine zu formulieren.


 I see your point.  I think in English "to refer to" expresses that well.


----------

